

In a cruel case of irony a MOOC crashes and burns - joeyczikk1
http://blog.clssy.com/post/42514119140/in-a-cruel-case-of-irony-a-mooc-crashes-and-burns

======
donretag
Posted this the other day, but got no traction:

[http://computinged.wordpress.com/2013/02/05/gt-and-
courseras...](http://computinged.wordpress.com/2013/02/05/gt-and-courseras-
mooc-stumble-why-they-are-still-experiments/)

If these courses are still experiments, what measurements do we take to know
when they are ready?

